

1366x768 becomes the most popular screen resolution, previously 1024x768 - UniIsland
http://gs.statcounter.com/#resolution-ww-monthly-200903-201204

======
UniIsland
It's also remarkable that over 60% have a screen wider than 1280px.
(18%:1024,18%:other)

------
PhilRae
Practically useless for web design as the large majority or sites are tall,
not wide.

